# How do I start a new topic?



## admin_old

This is covered in the FAQ but it gets asked so often that I thought it needed to be covered here.

If you would like to start a new topic simply hit the â€œNew Topicâ€ button visible at the bottom left once you enter a forum. Before you start a new topic, please read the â€œForum Rulesâ€ in the FAQ (frequently asked question) section. It is important to post replies or start new topic in the correct areas. Please read each forum description so you can get your comments in the proper place. This helps other users find and learn from your questions and comments.


----------

